# FI Schutzschalter an ortsfesten Anlagen



## Deep Blue (17 August 2021)

Hallo Kollegen,

muß bei einer ortsfesten Anlage, welche neu angeschafft wird, ein FI-Schutzschalter vorgesehen werden? Die Anlage mit Bedienpanel soll fest in einer Verteilung angeschlossen werden. Bevor dies geschieht ist nun die Frage ob auch ein FI vorgesehen werden muß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 August 2021)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> muß bei einer ortsfesten Anlage, welche neu angeschafft wird, ein FI-Schutzschalter vorgesehen werden? Die Anlage mit Bedienpanel soll fest in einer Verteilung angeschlossen werden. Bevor dies geschieht ist nun die Frage ob auch ein FI vorgesehen werden muß.


Mal eine andere Frage, wie wird sie denn angeschlossen? Schuko, CEE16, CEE32, Festanschluss?
Was spricht gegen einen FI?


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, wie wird sie denn angeschlossen? Schuko, CEE16, CEE32, Festanschluss?
> Was spricht gegen einen FI?


So wie der TE schrieb, fest in der Verteilung angeschlossen. Bei Anlagen mit Festanschluss braucht es keinen FI, außer im Schrank ist eine Service-Steckdose, dann benötigt man für diese einen FI.
Gegen einen FI könnten die verbauten Komponenten sprechen, Umrichter und FI's sind, soweit sich da nichts geändert hat, eine ungünstige Kombi.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 August 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> So wie der TE schrieb, fest in der Verteilung angeschlossen. Bei Anlagen mit Festanschluss braucht es keinen FI, außer im Schrank ist eine Service-Steckdose, dann benötigt man für diese einen FI.
> Gegen einen FI könnten die verbauten Komponenten sprechen, Umrichter und FI's sind, soweit sich da nichts geändert hat, eine ungünstige Kombi.


Stand das vorher schon da, das habe ich irgendwie überlesen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 August 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Gegen einen FI könnten die verbauten Komponenten sprechen, Umrichter und FI's sind, soweit sich da nichts geändert hat, eine ungünstige Kombi.


Dann könnte man aber auch die Stromkreise splitten. Ich würde eher sagen, pauschal beantworten kann man das nicht.
Es kommt stark auf die Anlage / Anwendung / Situation / Umgebung uvm. an.


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2021)

hi,
erst mal muss bei ortsfesten anlagen, fest angeschlossen kein rcd eingebaut werden ... leitungsschutz usw muss natürlich passen ...
und natürlich gilt trotzdem: bei steckdosen (schuko und ce) muss ein rcd eingebaut sein ... 
der sollte dann z.b. für eine service steckdose im schaltschrank der ortsfesten anlage eingebaut sein ...


----------

